# Member. Memories.



## mr drinky (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm just curious. 

Many members have come and gone, some post and some don't, and some are new and old. We've all shared our time and interaction in some capacity. 

But everyone has a 'knife forum' moment, memory, or something special that they have learned -- or something that has changed how they view/handle/buy knives and, thus, interact on this forum. And this includes that old KF forum too -- it has to. That wouldn't be fair. 

So as I drink some Paso Robles wine right now and I am feeling mighty nostalgic, I wonder about this. 

Here are some of my moments:

* Larrin and Devin arguing about the merits of AEB-L steel. 
* The knife sharpening olympics that Carter won.
* The first time I posted on KF and Salty, Adam Marr, and Dave responded. I was hooked.
* Pensacola's rule about playing with all the toys...or something like that.
* Arriving in Ukraine to find out Dave was banned from KF.
* The first Martell rehandle thread. That was amazing...
* Salty cutting veggies naked with a sock over his 'stuff'.
* Danny's trip to clean up Eamon's crap.
* Jacob/EdipusReks going full-on a-hole when Knyfe had to deal with it. I still love Jacob and Knyfe.
* Fish. RIP.
* Danny. RIP.
* Mario taking care of me in a mosh pit. 
* Justin, Chuckles and I spreading some knives out at Pat's Tap.
* The last Chicago road trip.
* The first and only (so far) Midwest Knife Gathering.
* Bill Burke's wolf thread. Ouch.
* Realizing Chef Niloc was crazy.
* Realizing that Salty was simply more amazing than I thought.

And I could probably go on and on, but these are some of the many memories from the top of my head...

If I thought about members: Sachem, Andy, Justin etc. I could think of way more.

Share your own pivotal moments if you wish. All I know right now (while I am drinking) is that I am going to Chicago in a short time and this wouldn't have happened without a forum full of knife crazies. 

Cheers.
Karring


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2016)

Great thread. Lots of memories/ milestones mentioned there. Have to add charlie harlan (ChucktheButcher) to the Rip list :-( His knife collection thread was, and still is, epic.

Another memorable thread for me was the ECG at Warren's when Salty was all ready to go and backed out at the last minute when he heard a policeman might be there. That particular ECG wound up including by far the most entertaining shooting event I have ever attended. Many got to shoot some very cool automatic weapons, including a super-rare titanium full-auto (a Baretta, if I remember correctly) that was worth over 6 figures.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 6, 2016)

KCMA. RIP


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep, those RIPs hit hard don't they. Chuck's collection and his life was amazing. And KCMA single handedly chased me away from Foodie Forums corner. Love and respect.

k.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 7, 2016)

Just about everything Son ever posted.
The first Devin ITK run.
The day Jim stepped down.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 7, 2016)

ecchef said:


> The first Devin ITK run.



I stayed home that day and refreshed my computer every minute until they went on sale. Still have that knife. And every time I have talked with Hoss, he apologizes for that run. Or at least that is what it seems to me...

k.


----------



## Ucmd (Apr 7, 2016)

Chef niloc thing was nuts.


----------



## Ucmd (Apr 7, 2016)

-oivind_dahle was very interesting poster as well


----------



## ecchef (Apr 7, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> I stayed home that day and refreshed my computer every minute until they went on sale. Still have that knife. And every time I have talked with Hoss, he apologizes for that run. Or at least that is what it seems to me...
> 
> k.



Yup. Kept mine too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't even know where to start.....maybe I'll go with my worst memories first....








*Ken*


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 7, 2016)

I havent posted here much lately but i have to say there has been so many great posts piqued my interest in finer knives , so many members shared their knowledge few years ago when i joined along with many makers posting more frequently back then .I remember refreshing "why so japanocentric "thread to see what was posted , enjoyed reading the hobbyist section and trying to understand their challenges , generous PIF by Chris , Son's informative posts about sabatiers and vintage knives (i also blame him for the prices of forgecraft goin up irate1: ) Marko saying something positive about a knife i posted on handiwork section .
My top highlights were meeting Mike (mrmms ) , Cheflarge , Randy , Bill Burke , Rami , James and Kev in person along with making many friends in many continents and countries .
I have learned tons and tons of information here , met so many new people and kept in contact with so many members even outside the forums (lefty where are you ? )
saw the emerging new makers and sadly disappearing of few makers too. I remember seeing chuckthebutchers collection and feeling kind of relieved that there was someone out there who takes worse pictures than me . 
Sad to see many older names not posting as often


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> *Ken*



I was letting you handle that one. I still can't get out of my mind him butchering that lamb on that log on a dark evening.

k.


----------



## strumke (Apr 7, 2016)

Any links to epic entertaining threads?


----------



## berko (Apr 7, 2016)

strumke said:


> Any links to epic entertaining threads?



just search for "popcorn"


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Danny's great posts in the what's cooking forum especially those that were moved to the sous-vide sub forum. Great conversations about recipes usually lasting 3-4 pages.


----------



## Miles (Apr 13, 2016)

Been a long strange ride hasn't it? I don't post too often any longer. Too much real life going on, but I do feel like I know a lot of really fine folks and I've always appreciated the generosity of spirit and knowledge shared and even the odd dustup. Miss all the guys who have moved on both from the forums and in life. I was quietly laughing to myself hearing KCMA in my mind as I was sharpening last week.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 14, 2016)

I remember this: 



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14793-Thomas-Keller-Jim-amp-Martell-A-KKF-Collaboration?highlight=damascus+gyuto


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 14, 2016)

That is a sweet knife collaboration. I was 'offline' when that was completed and posted. It is my first time seeing it. Nice.

But I have to say one thing, this last weekend is also one of those times where one realizes that memories with members keeps on going too. Chuckles and I road tripping to Chicago, meeting up with Mario, hitting Salty on the way back. Good music, some food and drink, knife talk, and I had my new Don knife. New memories.

k.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 15, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> That is a sweet knife collaboration. I was 'offline' when that was completed and posted. It is my first time seeing it. Nice.
> 
> But I have to say one thing, this last weekend is also one of those times where one realizes that memories with members keeps on going too. Chuckles and I road tripping to Chicago, meeting up with Mario, hitting Salty on the way back. Good music, some food and drink, knife talk, and I had my new Don knife. New memories.
> 
> k.



k,


Sounds like a good time. Did you get the back story to the bathroom car crash, that was Salty's place, right?


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 15, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> k,
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good time. Did you get the back story to the bathroom car crash, that was Salty's place, right?



Lady was charged with a DUI. The car actually hit a structurally significant part of the building, otherwise she would have likely drove the whole car into the middle of the restaurant. Everything was patched up already -- though not finished. And I had to use the bathroom that was destroyed multiple times for some reason  There was also water damage to the floors from the plumbing that was broken, so he is now trying to get new floors. 

k.


----------



## Eric (Apr 18, 2016)

salty and his videos


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 19, 2016)

Many fun memories - but learning so much from people here was special. Tinh (Tk59) and his precision come to mind...


----------



## heldentenor (Apr 20, 2016)

* Justin, Chuckles and I spreading some knives out at Pat's Tap.

Frankly, I'm hurt by this.


----------



## heldentenor (Apr 20, 2016)

I think my favorite forum take-away is that idiosyncratic personalities are the common denominator of the makers, consumers, and hobbyists that populate this realm of endeavor. We're all delightfully weird people in a world that values sterile conformity. 

Best example: Dave Martell _demanding_ that I send back the first Hiromoto gyoto of an early batch of rehandles because his work wasn't good enough for his own standards. I didn't have the knowledge to even begin to find a problem with it, and that can't possibly have made economic sense from a rational actor perspective, but Dave just had to reclaim it in order to make it worthy of his name.

Still use that knife 2-3 times a week. I think I'll cook with it tonight.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 20, 2016)

heldentenor said:


> * Justin, Chuckles and I spreading some knives out at Pat's Tap.
> 
> Frankly, I'm hurt by this.



This was about a half year before that time we met at the art studio next door to Pat's Tap. Justin and I just showed up, having never met Chuckles before, and laid out a couple of tables full of knives right during late lunch. 

But, I have to say, that that knife gathering next to Pat's Tap will always be one of my favorites. I still drink Booker wine at every gathering now. At the end of the night I was downing a bottle of rose in the kitchen and playing with a hobart mixer.

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 21, 2016)

I signed into my account just now for the first time in several years, and this is the first thread that I clicked on! Lots of familiar names and references to memories nearly lost.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 21, 2016)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I signed into my account just now for the first time in several years, and this is the first thread that I clicked on! Lots of familiar names and references to memories nearly lost.


Welcome back!


----------



## lifeis11 (Apr 21, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> I stayed home that day and refreshed my computer every minute until they went on sale. Still have that knife. And every time I have talked with Hoss, he apologizes for that run. Or at least that is what it seems to me...
> 
> k.



mind educating a newbie on the issues with the first batch?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 21, 2016)

lifeis11 said:


> mind educating a newbie on the issues with the first batch?



There wasn't enough of them.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 29, 2016)

Andrew H said:


> Many fun memories - but learning so much from people here was special. Tinh (Tk59) and his precision come to mind...



Really wish Tinh was still active. I took part in a passaround he did right before he stopped posting. The passer was a knife from 'that site', 'made' by the guy who runs that site, that Tinh had reground by hand for a friend who'd made the mistake of buying the knife in the first place. One of the best cutters I've yet to use.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 5, 2016)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I signed into my account just now for the first time in several years, and this is the first thread that I clicked on! Lots of familiar names and references to memories nearly lost.



Me too, it's been too long.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 5, 2016)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Me too, it's been too long.



Another familiar name!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2016)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Me too, it's been too long.




You're in CA now? Stationed there?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 13, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> You're in CA now? Stationed there?



Yes, but I'm retiring in 3.5 months and moving back to Colorado. Eventually I may make it home to PA, but Colorado was breathtaking to me (literally at times 

Jason


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm in awe, with great respect, of anyone who can make 20+ yrs in the military. Congrats on your upcoming retirement Jason.


----------



## drawman623 (Jun 19, 2016)

Got together with Danny when he was passing through my state. Sushi in a snowstorm and great conversation. We broke out about a dozen knives; our waitress was fascinated and joined us. 2 pots of tea later we closed the place. He was good to a noob like me, just the finest kind. I'll pour a dram of Yamazaki for him tonight.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2016)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yes, but I'm retiring in 3.5 months and moving back to Colorado. Eventually I may make it home to PA, but Colorado was breathtaking to me (literally at times
> 
> Jason



back to the springs?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 29, 2017)

Miss you Man


----------



## Matus (Oct 29, 2017)

I do not have a special 'moment' on KKF, but thanks to KKF I have got to know and meet some great people - many of who I do not hesitate to call friends. Until today I am in awe how professional makers who make their living with making knives are willing to share their know-how and spend their time explaining it to wanna-be knife makers like myself. I have experienced falls of some custom makers and every time others were willing to jump in and offer a helping hand.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 29, 2017)

I love seeing fanatic knife enthusiasts become well respected makers; Mario, Marko, Mert...knowing these guys get the nuances of what makes a truly spectacular performing blade, from the eye of a knut really makes their work that much more special.


----------

